# Undercoating



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I swear at one time I saw an undercoating product that was oil based and sort of self healing if it got rubbed off. I have searched the web with no luck. I am looking for a sticky oily coating:laughing: 

I'm looking to undercoat my trailers. Last year I mixed up some diesel, kerosene, and bar and chain oil and sprayed it all over the underside of my dump trailer , it seems to work real good. I was looking for something a little less messy for my enclosed trailer, mainly because I will be laying under it to do it:laughing: 



Thanks, Dave


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I have good luck with 3m undercoating spray from the local paint store. a ggod wire wheel on the drill and some clean-up same as you would for paint

http://3mcollision.com/products/coatings/undercoating/3m-undercoating-08881.html

If your on the cheap prep and spray a couple coats of rustolium industrial enamel


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I get rustblock.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

3m all the way.

You can either get it in a spray can or bottles that hooks up to a special spray gun..


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for the input


Well it looks like its gonna be 3M and a long night of laying on a tarp:laughing:



Inner, we have a zeibart here that is just like the rustblock place. Unfortunetly I wouldn't trust them to put on a liscense plate!:laughing:



Dave


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Inner, we have a zeibart here that is just like the rustblock place. Unfortunetly I wouldn't trust them to put on a liscense plate!


Yeah I hear ya, luckily my friend runs a garage and we can spend the night getting every nook and cranny. He's got big long pipes so you can take tail lights out and spray inside the length of the box etc. 

If I were to do it myself most hardware stores sell "Krown" which is the same wax/oil sticky icky grease. Get a few cans and get spraying...oh and buy some detergent while you are at it, that stuff takes a lot of scrubbing to get out of your hair. :laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah I hear ya, luckily my friend runs a garage and we can spend the night getting every nook and cranny. He's got big long pipes so you can take tail lights out and spray inside the length of the box etc.
> 
> If I were to do it myself most hardware stores sell "Krown" which is the same wax/oil sticky icky grease. Get a few cans and get spraying...oh and buy some detergent while you are at it, that stuff takes a lot of scrubbing to get out of your hair. :laughing:



Thats right, I have seen that krown before. I remember when I undercoated my old truck I had black freckles for a week or two:laughing:


Dave


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

When i worked for GM i did all the undercoats and they used Armorall undercoat. It sprayed well but did wash off over time in the important areas due to overspray from the tires. Otherwise it does work ok. 3M does make some good undercoat and stays forever. I think from here on i am just going to use the waste engine oil out of my diesel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wcceric (Jan 31, 2012)

Heaviest undercoating i use is fluid film. I apply it to my truck and plow twice a year.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Stop rust www.por15.com


----------

